# Showing Boer Wethers



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

*Showing Boer Wethers(pictures in comments)*

This will be my first year showing a Boer wether. Last year, I showed a doe, so I know how to show and what to expect.

However, I need a bit of help.

I am showing through FFA and it will be a market goat. I'm going to an auction the 11th for my chosen breeder. What is some pointers to choosing a wether? I have the basic idea of what I want, but tips are always welcomed.

I also am not sure about feed. I wanted to use Show-Rite or ShowTec, but that may not work. I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone have recommendations? What percentages do I need to look for? How much should I feed? What about hay? I don't think I'm comfortable not feeding at least a little hay for digestion purposes, but I'm not 100%.

Basically I am looking for any help I can get about feed and conditioning and more.

What feed do you recommend? I don't have many options near me. So far I've found DuMOR, Purina Noble Goat, Showmaster, and maybe a few others. I haven't found Show-Rite, ShowTec, or and Purina Show Feed formulas (HSC or Impulse).

Here is a link if you're interested in the breeder.

Thank you!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

erinbelle said:


> This will be my first year showing a Boer wether. Last year, I showed a doe, so I know how to show and what to expect.
> 
> However, I need a bit of help.
> 
> ...


This is what we look for when choosing our wethers: level top (no sway back) nice loin, longer neck, nice width of chest, natural muscling check out front legs/chest for this, good on its feet (no weak pasterns), check out its backside, look at the length.

We feed HSC feeds/top dress or performance show feeds. Hay (each person has their preference but it will also depend on what type of feed you are feeding ie: complete vs not complete. Too much hay though will give you a big hay belly. Always read your feed tags and ask questions when you have them

Lots of exercise. My daughter personally runs hers 2x daily short/intense intervals and alternates with our chariot. We also keep our feeders higher so the wether is use to stretching.

Hope this help!!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

What to look for:
Long bodied, large bones, wide chest and back end, wide loin, and good muscling.

What type of feed do you have where you live? We use Purina and it works fine for us. They have many types of supplements and types of feed you can get whatever you need.

Feeding and % is up to how you feed and what your goats need. We get our goats as fat as we can get them and then add a protein supplement to their feed and exercise the crap of them to get the muscle.

We cut them back to a handful of hay per goat each day because we have found it helps them digest their food having hay.

Hope that helps

(PS. I would keep the feed bowls up high all the time. It breaks down the loin and it can make you not place as high in the market classes. We alternate everyday day or two with having the buckets up high and then lower.)


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you both!

I'm looking into Purina Honor Show Chow. If I can't find that may Purina Noble Goat or Showmaster(maybe). 

I will probably give him a handful of alfalfa, because all we have is Bermuda and peanut hay with some alfalfa here and there. 

I guess I will just play around with feeding. Showing doesn't start until late July, so I have time to piddle a bit. 

Thanks again, this has helped a lot!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

If you go to the purina HSC site they have feeding tips/suggestions for different situations. I will say we personally feed increased protein for growing-HSC impulse feed (including high octane top dress champion drive) then the last month or two (depending on goat) we feed for energy/we keep feeding impulse and start adding a different top dress: high octane power fuel for finish-this is done because she increases exercise during this period for short intense periods.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

No problem! We feed our breeders noble goat an our show goats get purina impulse because it has a higher % of protein but honor show chow works just as good that is what we used to feed them. Okay well good luck and i hope they do well for you!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Feed that wether the same grain that owner is feeding. Let him settle in. After a week or two you can SLOWLY transition him to what you want to feed. Buy a bag from the seller if it isn't available in your area.


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

This is my 1st wether, these were taken at around 2.5 months of age.









This is my spur of the moment second wether. This is the only picture I have of him for now. Neither boys are tame, so these were taken by their breeder before I got them.

Critique is welcome on both!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I love the first wether the best he has great length, good width, and great amount muscle. 

The second wether is also really nice but you can't really see his muscle expression in the picture because of the light.


----------

